# Introducing Muffin



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Its took me a while but at last Ive managed to get some decent pics of my new girl Muffin, shes a proper little madam bless her


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

awwwww she`s gorgeous, i love black cats :001_tt1:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Leah84 said:


> awwwww she`s gorgeous, i love black cats :001_tt1:


Lol, nope she's a choccy


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Look at that chubby lil face :001_tt1:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Look at that chubby lil face :001_tt1:


Thanks, she is a little chunk


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> Lol, nope she's a choccy


oops sorry  it`s hard to tell in the pics, she`s still gorgeous


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Leah84 said:


> oops sorry  it`s hard to tell in the pics, she`s still gorgeous


lol no worries


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She's very pretty


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> oops sorry  it`s hard to tell in the pics, she`s still gorgeous


Leah, you been on the wine already? lol! 

Maffin is gorgeous - lovely big girl - love the toy btw!

Laura


----------



## will562 (Apr 10, 2009)

lauz_1982 said:


> Leah, you been on the wine already? lol!
> 
> Maffin is gorgeous - lovely big girl - love the toy btw!
> 
> Laura


Lol, I think its you that's been on the wine. She's called Muffin not Maffin! 

Lovely cat by the way!

I'm assuming BSH? How old is she?


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

aww choccy cat ! shes gorgeous


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

she's gorgeous!


----------



## Prinzessin (Jun 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

tylow said:


> She's very pretty





lauz_1982 said:


> Leah, you been on the wine already? lol!
> 
> Maffin is gorgeous - lovely big girl - love the toy btw!
> 
> Laura





will562 said:


> Lol, I think its you that's been on the wine. She's called Muffin not Maffin!
> 
> Lovely cat by the way!
> 
> I'm assuming BSH? How old is she?


Yup she is a BSH, she is about 4 months in the pics, she is just about 6 months now



mckitty said:


> aww choccy cat ! shes gorgeous





jaxx said:


> she's gorgeous!





Prinzessin said:


> Very cute!


Thanks everyone


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

will562 said:


> Lol, I think its you that's been on the wine. She's called Muffin not Maffin!
> 
> Lovely cat by the way!
> 
> I'm assuming BSH? How old is she?


Haha! That was just a typo - I knew it was muffin. Smarty pants! 

Laura


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow muffin is stunning, we wanted a chocolate kitty, are you going to show her ,


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> wow muffin is stunning, we wanted a chocolate kitty, are you going to show her ,


thanks
Yes,she has a 1st and bob under her belt alreay, iam hoping to make her up to champ before she becomes a mom


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

wow shes a stunner! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: good luck with her


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Jen26 said:


> thanks
> Yes,she has a 1st and bob under her belt alreay, iam hoping to make her up to champ before she becomes a mom


,, how exciting, you must keep us posted as to how she gets on, she is a stunner, i would love to own her, beautiful,xxxx alll the best of luck with her,


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

kittykat said:


> wow shes a stunner! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: good luck with her


Thankyou x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ,, how exciting, you must keep us posted as to how she gets on, she is a stunner, i would love to own her, beautiful,xxxx alll the best of luck with her,


Thankyou , yes I will keep u posted


----------

